# Notebook Acer oder MSI ???



## Speedpower (26. März 2009)

Hi , da ich mit meinen Freunden wöchentlich Battelfield 2 spiele und mir immer wieder eine Nootbook ausleihen muss, möchte ich mir jetzt einen kaufen.

Mir sind da zwei exemplare eingefallen die mir vom Preis sehr angetan haben.

Einmal ein MSI mit Blue Ray 

Notebooks MSI Megabook GX705-T5735VHP *BluRay-Multimedia-Special*

Und einmal das Acer

Notebooks Acer Aspire 8530G-724G32MN

welches von den Beiden oder eine Alternative würdet Ihr mir empfehlen ???

Mfg
Speedpower


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2009)

*AW: Nootbook Acer oder MSI ???*

die sind beide ziemlich schwer - ist dir das klar?

das acer hättte eine deutlich bessere grafikkarte, wäre also besser. dafür isses halt echt RICHTIG groß und schwer...


ps: _Notebook _und _Blu Ray _heißt es


----------



## Ace (26. März 2009)

Kommt darauf an was du preislich ausgeben möchtest?Das Acer Aspire 6930
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/acer-aspire-6930g-584g32mn--780
ist ganz gut!ansonsten da du gerne Zockst eventuell eine Gamer Notebook alla MSI GT725 eventuell


----------



## Speedpower (26. März 2009)

Naja ich weis das Sie ~ 4 kg haben . aber das ist mir eigendlich egal.
Mir geht es darum halt aus dem Budget von 800 ~ 850 Euro das Maximum heraus zu holen.

Weis ned der Test des Aspire 6930 gefällt mir ned wirklich .

Oder hab ihr sonstige Alternativen für mich ??


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2009)

für 850€ würdest du einen rein leistunsgmäßig besseren 15,4zöller bekommen, oder eben auch ein 6930G, was auch (je nach modell) stärker ist und halt 16 zoll hat.

oder SOLL der mind. 17zoll haben?


----------



## Ace (27. März 2009)

Speedpower schrieb:


> Naja ich weis das Sie ~ 4 kg haben . aber das ist mir eigendlich egal.
> Mir geht es darum halt aus dem Budget von 800 ~ 850 Euro das Maximum heraus zu holen.
> 
> Weis ned der Test des Aspire 6930 gefällt mir ned wirklich.



hast du den Test auch mal anständig durchgelesen ??
Zitat Notebookjournal!!

Wer ein Notebook mit *gelungener Verarbeitung*, *vielen Anschlüssen* und *spieletauglicher Grafikkarte* für *unter 800 Euro* sucht, kommt an dem Acer Aspire 6930G-584G32MN nicht vorbei.


----------



## orca113 (27. März 2009)

Schau mal ob du bei Dell nicht was gutes bekommst für dein Geld. Habe mir da auch gerade eins zusammen gestellt und fahre damit PL mäßig richtig gut. Versuchs mal. Ansonsten kann ich zu MSI raten.Hatte bis jetzt immer MSI und war immer sehr zufrieden.Aber wie gesagt,mein jetziges ist von Dell weil ich dort am meisten für mein Geld bekam und mir einige äußerlichkeiten wie Slot In Laufwerk dort geboten wurden. Bin sehr zufrieden.

Schau mal bei Dell nach einem XPS


----------

